# Blue Kong?



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Who uses a blue kong? How does it compare to the black kong? For dogs that can tear apart a black kong, does a blue kong last longer? I like how the rubber supposedly shows up very nicely on xray film but I'd like to know if anyone can confirm that the blue kong is stronger and tougher than the black kong.

http://www.elitek9.com/Kongs/index.htm


----------



## Lakeguy929 (Jan 4, 2008)

Can't answer about the blues, my girls who can shred a Wal-Mart "heavy duty" toy in seconds have yet to barely put a mark on the reds, let alone the blacks.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

We have a black and despite heavy chewing, it's still in "new" shape even though that 55 lb fluff of mine destroyed a jolly ball in five minutes and chewed chunks off his orbee. I don't trust the reds, though. My family has a beagle (ok, 18" at shoulder so he is a bit of a mutant) who would have demolished his red kong if it weren't taken away in time. I'm also asking this because one of the K9 sheriffs visits with her PSD at work and we've gotten to talking about toys and he has obliterated every single toy he's had, and black kongs only take him a few minutes. We were talking about the blue kongs but neither of us knows how much stronger a blue kong is compared to the black.

So here I am, turning to the pros.


----------



## GT (Oct 29, 2006)

If by blue you mean the blue/white marbled looking Kong, that's the puppy Kong - so it's probably less durable than the red "classic" Kong. The black Kong ("Extreme Kong") is meant for the strongest chewers.
The purple/white marbled Kong is for the seniors, lol. One for every generation!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

GT, look at the blue kong in the link I've posted. It's a new one and it's solid blue and supposedly very tough! And stretchable... which is a bit strange... never thought of a kong as a Stretch Armstrong..


----------



## GT (Oct 29, 2006)

I've never seen those!! Wonder if they're available up here? Time to do some research and go shopping. Thank you for that link - I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

why isn't it listed on the kong website?
http://www.kongcompany.com/worlds_best.html

Looks like it's made by a different company?
http://www.bio-serv.com/newcatalog/eeprod/canine/kongblue.html


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Our dogs will chew threw the red ones but don't even leave marks in the black one so I can't answer that either.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

If it's not *made* by Kong, I think it is *licensed* by Kong. Otherwise, I'm sure the company would have been sued by now since the toy has "KONG" molded onto it.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I honestly can't answer your question BUT I'd think if it were as strong, or stronger, than the black Kong they'd say so in the ad. They claim it's 25% stronger than the red Kong which isn't as strong as the black Kong. 

Other ads I found for the blue Kong (using Google) claim it's 25% stronger than Kong dog toys normally found in pet shops. Of course the ads don't say if you regularly find the red or black Kong in pet shops??? 

Why don't you call the Kong company and ask. For aggressive cheweres it's a good idea!!!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

We've got a bunch of the blue kongs. They hold up MUCH better than the reds. The reds develop pits and cracks over time and just wear out, which the blue ones don't seem to be doing. 

I can't say if the blue ones hold up better than the blacks, since none of our current dogs are serious kong destroyers. 

Our dogs definitely prefer the blue ones to the blacks. The blacks are just so rock hard than they (apparently) aren't a lot of fun to chew. The blue ones are softer and more flexible than the black ones, so more fun to chew, while at the same time being much denser and tougher than the rubber of the red kongs. They seem to be a nice in between, and while the rubber is softer and more flexible than the black konggs, it doesn't seem to be much weaker. They weigh about the same as a black kong (whereas the red kongs are a good deal lighter in weight).


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Chris, thank you for the explanation! We have no problem with the black kong but the blue kong sounds like it might be fun.


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

i dont know about the blue one. if its not made by the kong company especially. we have a red kong (large one) a black one and a pink and white marbled one all are large or extra large. not one of our dogs have been able to destroy them and believe me, the pitbull has tried his best. there is not a toy that he can get in his darn mouth that he doesnt try to destroy especially as he ages with the doggy dementia. he tore apart a darn couch cushion yesterday, gaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
hes making me nuts, but the kongs, he cant destroy. im sure if the blue one is flexible he would be able to destroy that one. bearla however is a LADY with her toys, lol she treats them all with love. including the ones that i crochet. i often think i should market the crocheted ones. they seem to be pret near indestructable. even the pit cant seem to totally destroy them.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Keeta is not an aggressive chewer. She still has all her toys that I bought for her over the last three years, all in excellent shape, despite the fact that she plays with them regularly.

But not even a black kong is a match for her when it comes to extricating peanut butter. With her, she ends up separating the kongs at the "waists", where the toy narrows. The black lasted a bit longer than the red, but not by much.


----------

